# Secret Cajun Dry Rub Recipe



## Chef Brian (Jan 7, 2011)

It was 1993, and I was cooking an outdoor dinner function for a large corporation. The theme was to be Cajun. At the time I did not know to much about Cajun or creole cuisine, so I decided to ask around. I came upon a chef from New Orleans who had been known for his famous *Cajun Dry Rub.* This recipe was so popular that he kept the original recipe in a safe deposit box at his local bank.




After talking with him for several hours, he realized that I was a trained chef and was willing to help me in any way possible. That’s when he agreed to let me in on some of his secrets. The next couple of weeks I tried all of his recipes and they were fantastic, but the one I wanted was the *Cajun rub.* I called him after the big function to ask if he would share it with me. He told me that he would send me a sample of the rub, and if I could guess all of the ingredients in the rub, then I could have the recipe and share it with anyone. I said you got a deal.




He sent the rub and I began to taste and re-taste for several weeks. Finally, I called him and told him I think I know the recipe. He quietly listened and said I was close but was missing one ingredient. I felt like I had failed and was ready to hang up. It was at that moment when he said wait....you were so close that I have decided to give you the *Cajun Rub recipe* anyway. I was elated and hung up the phone. I have now decided to share this incredible recipe with all of you.


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*CAJUN RUB*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Use as a coating for pork chops, ribs, beef or chicken*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 T. paprika*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 tsp. salt*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 tsp. onion powder*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 tsp. garlic powder*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 tsp. Cayenne*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*2 teaspoons brown sugar*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1 1/2 tsp. ground white pepper*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1/2 tsp. ground black pepper*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1 tsp. dry thyme leaves*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1 tsp. oregano leaves*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1 tsp. Old bay seasoning*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]In jar with tight−fitting lid, shake together all ingredients. Store tightly covered at[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]room temperature. Makes about 1/2 cup.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Enjoy![/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Eat Well[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Chef Brian[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Visit Our Site[/FONT]


----------

